# Whiting in Brunswick GA



## coffeebum (May 24, 2008)

Whiting are biting now, fished off of McKay bridge on SSI side with a friend yesterday and we ended up with 22 keepers. Fresh peeled shrimp on double drop rigs with 3oz or 4oz lead. Bite was best at low to incoming tide. Quite a few big females loaded with eggs. Cleaned and fried that afternoon, made a good meal.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the report, they are indeed very tasty fish.


----------

